# Michelin Tyres



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Will these ever catch on ? http://www.michelinprimacyhp.net/michelin-primacy-hp/tweel-from-michelin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

saw those on a bmw on a website last year, it did make the car look better.great idea I thought. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------

